# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  wo sind die besten spots norddeutschlands?

## sweetdreams

mich hat vor ungefhr 2,5 jahren die surfsucht so richtig gepackt!
allerdings war ich bis jetzt erst hauptschlich an der Ostsee/in klitmller,wobei mich neben dem Wind auch die profisurfer umgehauen haben(na ja,da habe ich dann doch eher zugeguckt*g*)und ab und zu am steinhudermeer(bei hannover)!
weshalb ich eigentlich berhaupt schreibe ist,dass ich gerne mal an der nordsee surfen wrde, ich aber keine ahnung habe wo genau!
httet ihr vielleicht mal `n vorschlag fr`n "geilen" Spot im norden deutschlands?
freu mich auf eure vorschlge!
franzi

----------


## Gast

Im hohen Norden gibt es tausend Surfspots!!!! Ein paar davon kenne ich auch und verrate sie Dir gerne:

Weniger gefhrlich und fr Einsteiger supergut:

Katinger Watt - bei Tnning (Eidersperrwerk)
(eher ein groer See with no risk)

Bei Meldorf gibt es auch nochmal so ein risikoloses Speicherbecken.


Fr Cracks:

St. Peter Ording (tierische Schlepperei!)
Sylt
oder Rm (Dnemark) - hier kann man wenigstens bis vorne an den Surfstrand fahren!

Fr alle (depending on the wind):

Nordstrand

Wnsche Dir viel Spa in der kommenden Saison!!!!

----------


## Thilo 2

Fahr besser nach Holland da gibt's viel mehr Nordseespots als in D und viel grere Auswahl fr verschiedene Knnenstufen und keine Schlepperei.

Gru,

Thilo

----------


## Gast

Moinsen,
wenn Du vorhast an der schleswig-holsteinischen Nordsee bis hoch nach Klitmller zu surfen, pass bitte hllisch auf.
Am Besten nur eine Stunde vor und nach Hochwasser surfen gehen, frag die Locals nach den teilweise sehr starken Strmungen, vor allem bei ablaufendem Wasser.
Gehe nur mit Maerial surfen, was absolut in Ordnung ist, Maerialbruch kann tdlich sein. Das ist kein Witz, denn letzten Herbst hatte einer in St.Peter Finnenbruch und wurde von der Strmung rausgezogen und die Seenotkreuzer haben ihn nicht gefunden, er ist sechs Stunden spter 30 Km von St.Peter entfernt wieder an Land gekommen. 
Du musst keine Angst vor der Nordsee haben, aber respektiere sie!

Tipp1: Auftriebsweste (Schleudersturz)
Tipp2: Minikompass (Seenebel)
Hre nicht auf die Kommentare von irgendwelchen Mchtegerncracks, die am Wochenende an die Spots kommen und die Helden spielen, denn die haben berhaupt keine Ahnung.

----------


## Gast

Danke, dass es auch noch vernnftige Surfer gibt...ich mu mich zwar selbst zu dieser generation der 'jungen Wilden' zhlen, doch mute ich oft erleben, wie 18-Jhrige Coolios (am besten noch mit Lycra-Shirt im Herbst bei 10 C!!!) mastbruch oder sonstwas hatten, und dann auf dem Wasser pltzlich ganz kommunikativ wurden...
Mich strt es einfach nur, wie Surfer mehr und mehr zu Individualisten mutieren, ohne sich noch nicht mal am strand hallo zu sagen - frher oder spter werden wir dann noch aneinander vorbei surfen, obwohl der eine blutend im wasser liegt! Wir sitzen doch alle in einem boot!
Sorry, hat zwar wenig mit deinem thema zu tun (nordseespots), doch das mute mal raus!
Moritz

----------


## Gast

Hast recht und aus genau dem Grund gehe ich lieber zu Hause surfen, da kene ich viele Leute und es macht einfach viel mehr Spa unter Freunden zu surfen.

----------


## Gast

Mensch Gybe, mach mal keine Panik auf der Titannic!!!
Ich habe vor "100 Jahren" auch auf der Nordsee (Nordfriesland) mit der Surferei begonnen. Klar als Einsteiger sollte man immer und berall vorsichtig sein, sich erstmal bei den Locals ber die Verhltnisse informieren und vielleicht auch nicht zu weit rausdsen.
Muss ja auch nicht gleich St. Peter, Sylt oder Rm sein...die Strmungen auf der Nordsee sind wirklich tckisch und Materialbruch immer gefhrlich!!!!
Aber mit einigermaen gesundem Menschverstand, bei den richtigen Windverhltnissen knnen Einsteiger sich doch auch auf die Nordsee wagen!

----------


## Gast

Im guten alten Dockkoog?!

----------


## Gast

Hi Gybe!

Bei mir isse hnlich:
Ich gehe nur in Scheveningen surfen, da ich dort immer viele Leute kenne. Da achtet jeder auf jeden und von der Clique ist auch keiner cool. Scheveningen hat auch keine Strmungen - das finde ich echt cooooooool.

Gru,

Thilo


>Hast recht und aus genau dem 
>Grund gehe ich lieber zu 
>Hause surfen, da kene ich 
>viele Leute und es macht 
>einfach viel mehr Spa unter 
>Freunden zu surfen.

----------


## Gast

Sech blo Du bis aus Husum????
Nee, ich hab in Lundenbergsand angefangen...als es noch Surfmanto gab!...surfe heute in den Sommerferien immer noch gerne auf Nordstrand - Holmer Siel! Aber Rm ist auch geil!
Wo dst Du denn so rum, gybe????

----------


## Gast

Hi Thilo,

habe gelesen, Du surfst auch in Scheveningen. Wrde mich mal genauer interessieren!!!! Hab's bisher nur an den Brouwersdamm und das Grevelinger Meer gepackt...auch nicht schlecht, aber Scheveningen ist bestimmt mal einen Abstecher wert?!
Gib mir mal etwas Input darber. Danke!!!!

----------


## Gast

Ich bin waschechter Ditschi, kenne den Dockkoog aber noch von der North One Hour. Ich rgere mich bei Ebbe im Speicherkoog Meldorf mit dem Hamburger Gesocks und bei Flut rber bern Deich in die Meldorfer Bucht.

----------


## Thilo 2

Hi Suse!

Ich war frher auch immer am Damm, fahre aber schon seit Jahren da nicht mehr hin. Letztens war ich aber nochmal da – wr ne teure Angelegenheit geworden, wenn ich nachts angereist wre. Dann htte ich die ca. 20 Blitzen nicht gesehen.
Meine Freunde fahren aber schon seit Jahren immer nach Scheveningen oder Ijmuiden – je nach Windrichtung – und ich bin auch eher ein „Herdentier“. Deswegen fahr ich seitdem auch immer dahin. Scheveningen ist optimal bei wsw. , jedoch bei ssw unfahrbar, genauso wie bei w und nw. Ich habe eigentlich gerne etwas Surfromantik wie in Dnemark. Scheveningen hat da leider nichts zu bieten ist schon echt hlich da. Renesse ist schon schner. Die Anfahrt nach Scheveningen braucht auch nur die halbe Zeit wie Renesse. Die Parkgebhren sind in Schevenigen aber recht hoch, doch kann man in einer kleinen Strae kostenlos parken (Surfer werden geduldet). Die Strae ist direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt. Du siehst da dann schon die Mobile stehen. bernachtungen werden auch manchmal gedultet (im Hafen). Man mu nie Strafe zahlen. Die Bedingungen sind in Scheveningen recht schn. Man hat wirklich fast keine Strmung und der Weg zum Wasser ist recht kurz (50 m.). Die Wellen sind manchmal sehr clean, knnen aber auch recht hoch (3 m.) werden, was allerdings sehr selten ist.
Siehe auch: (auf Webcam klicken)
http://www.hartbeach.nl/
Problem: Es gibt keine WC’s ! – Gerade fr Frauen ein Problem.

Ijmuiden hat auch keine Strmung und ist super bei NW. Dort ist’s auch recht schn am Strand, man mu aber etwas weiter schleppen ( 200-300m., je nach Parkplatz). Parkgebhren mu man zahlen, sind aber nicht so hoch. Man kann dann auch auf dem Parkplatz bernachten. Je weiter man von der Buhne weggeht, desto hher werden die Wellen – man kann sich’s also aussuchen – von Flachwasser bis 5m.-Welle, je nach Wind-Swell.
Es gibt WC’s und Duschen.

Jetzt werde ich noch ne neue Lackschicht ber meine Brettl zaubern, dann isse wieder wie neu und endlich einsatzbereit.

Thilo

----------


## Gast

Hi Gybe,
jetzt ist mir vollkommen klar, woher Dein Kummer rhrt!!!! ...auch bezglich "Thema Surfsnobs" (wo ich natrlich meinen Senf ebenfalls dazugeben musste!). Ein echter Dittmarscher Jung....der sich mit der Hamburger Invasion rumschlgt!!!! Auweiha!!!!
In Meldorf war ich nur 1 Mal.....war mir echt zu voll, das ist der echte WAHNSINN!!!!!... kein Wunder, dass Euch Locals zuweilen der Kragen platzt!!!!
Ja, das waren ja auch noch schne Zeiten, als die North One Hour Classic am Dockkoog stattfand...verdammt lang her. Mittlerweile gibt es in Husum nicht mal mehr n'en Surfshop (Skandal!!!!) und man muss nach Flensburg oder Heide. So'n Schied!

----------


## Gast

Hi Thilo,

vielen Dank fr Deine Supertipps...find ich ja echt klasse, dass Du mich nicht "dumm sterben" lt (inkl. WC...lol!!!)und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja wirklich mal in Scheveningen oder Ijmuiden auf dem Wasser....wenn uns die hollndischen "Blitze" nicht voher getroffen haben.
Hope to CU one day.....cool hang loose and enjoy your sailing!

----------


## Gast

Endlich versteht mich mal einer wenn ich mich hier aufrege ber das Chaotentum am Speicherkoog. Danke!
Von Kitesurfern habe ich ja noch gar nichts geschrieben, die versuchen einen auch permanent umzubringen.

----------


## Gast

Kitesurfer und Windsurfer auf dem Speicherkoog ist wirklich eine haarige Angelegenheit.
Obwohl ich den "neuen" Watersport eigentlich phnomenal finde und den Jungs auch gerne zuschaue, bin ich doch immer froh, wenn sie mir nicht zu nahe kommen!!!!....macht mich echt nervs!!!...selbst dort wo wesentlich mehr Platz ist und das Risiko geringer!

----------


## Thilo 2

Was fhrst Du denn fr ein Mobil (wenne mal in Scheveningen bist) ?

Thilo



>Hi Thilo, 
>
>vielen Dank fr Deine Supertipps...find ich 
>ja echt klasse, dass Du 
>mich nicht "dumm sterben" lt 
>(inkl. WC...lol!!!)und vielleicht treffen wir 
>uns ja wirklich mal in 
>Scheveningen oder Ijmuiden auf dem 
>Wasser....wenn uns die hollndischen "Blitze" 
>nicht voher getroffen haben. 
>Hope to CU one day.....cool hang 
>loose and enjoy your sailing! 
>

----------


## Gast

...einen ollen blauen VW-Bus (wir sind beide an unserem hohen Alter erkennbar, hihihi).

----------


## Thilo 2

T2 oder T4 ?   Damit meine ich den Bus.


>...einen ollen blauen VW-Bus (wir sind 
>beide an unserem hohen Alter 
>erkennbar, hihihi).

----------


## reiner

Hi gybe,
ich hab gelesen du kommst aus Dithmarschen . Ab wann weden die Abwsser von Bsum den in den Speicherkoog eingeleitet , oder 
hat sich das Thema erlerdigt ?

Gru Reiner

----------


## Gast

Das ist in der Tat das grte Problem was wir haben. Die Gemeinde Nordermeldorf und Elpersbttel klagen gegen Bsum, da sie Ihre Tourismusinteressen verletzt sehen. Am Speicherkoog soll eine Einkaufsstrae mit allem drum und dran gebaut werden, der Hafen soll somit attraktiver werden. Bis jetzt ist noch nichts raus.

----------


## Gast

Auweiha, Gybe, da kann man nur hoffen, dass allen das Geld ausgeht...sonst ist Euer Spot endgltig in Dutt!...sprich entweder das ganze Wasser kontaminiert oder man kommt wegen berfllung zu Fu von einem Ufer zum anderen! ....keine tolle Perspektive!

----------


## Piggy

Hab euer Gesprch mal verfolgt.Ich surfe auch im Koog(Auch waschechter Ditschi :) )und dass mit den ganzn Snobs ist mir auch schon lange aufgefallen...Und dass mit Bsum ist auch das letzte-sollen die ihre Abwsser doch vor der Haustr entsorgen,auch wenn sich dann die Ganzen Kurkrten aufregen...
Von dem Einkufszentrum wusste ich noch nichts-ist voll der Schwachsinn!Mitten in der Pampa am Deich ein Ek-Zentrum!Zum Einkaufen kann man von Meldorf aus in der Selben Zeit nach Heide fahren!(Da ist dann sowieso mehr auswahl)

Ciao    PiGGY

----------


## Gast

Angeblich soll ja der ganze Hafenbereich umgebaut werden und ab dieser Saison ist ja auch schon ein offizieller Campingplatz vorhanden ( Hinten beim Bootsschuppen), d.h. die Wochenendtouris drfen da jetzt ganz offiziell bernachten, also wird das  noch voller.

----------


## Gast

was ist das denn frn Kack mit dem Kompass ?
hast Du bei Wind an der Nordsee schon mal so dichten Seenebel erlebt ?
und bei Wind ist die Richtung klar, ohne ist Latte, in welche Richtung Du schwimmst...

----------


## Gast

1. Wenn ich mit einem Formula Renner ne halbe Stund Hheknppel bin ich einige Kilometer vom Land weg. 2. Wie Du wahrscheinlich weit dreht der Wind im Laufe des Tages nicht selten um 180 Grad. 3. Bei auflaufend Wasser macht der Wind auch gerne mal einen Sprung von einigen Knoten nach oben. 4. Im Sommer kommt Seenebel innerhalb von Minuten, besonders bei schwcherem Wind. 5. Bei Materialbruch siehst Du das Land selbst bei geringster Dnung nicht mehr, daher solltest Du wissen in welche Richtung Du paddeln musst.
6. Wenn Dich ein Seenotkreuzer rausfischt und Dir Fahrlssigkeit nachweist (keine Auftriebshilfe, bei ablaufend Wasser/ablandigem Wind rausgegangen) zahlst DU den Einsatz; nicht selten einige 10000 Euro.
P.S. Jede bessere Casio hat nen Kompass integriert. Soviel ist mir meine Sicherheit schon wert.

----------


## Gast

Ich hab gerade gelesen das Du mal bei "Windsurfen Lernen" gefragt hast, ob man frs Surfen auf dem offen Meer den Wasserstart braucht, da Du nur auf Binnenseen oder am Wulfener Hals gesurft bist. Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.

Gru Gybe

----------


## sweetdreams

Vielen Dank fr all eure kreativen ;) Beitrge!Habe mich echt gefreut!Na ja, dann werde ich erst mal wieder Ende April/Anfang Mai an die Ostsee (Pepelow) zum "Ansurfen" fahren!Freue mich schon total drauf :) (nach dieser langen Winterpause)!!!Falls euch dann doch noch "gute"(/sichere*g*) Spots einfallen schreibt einfach mal wieder!

----------


## Gast

Find ich ja klasse, Sweetdreams, dass Du Dich auch mal wieder zu Wort meldest, nachdem wir uns ber Nordsee-Reviere und Savety Precautions die Kpfe hei diskutiert haben.
Viel Spa auf alle Flle auf der Ostsee, was Ende April/Anfang Mai ja auch schon "warm genug" sein drfte. 
Ich dse zu Ostern zum Ansurfen erstmal nach Frankreich und anschlieend steht die Nordsee wieder auf dem Stundenplan.
Have fun and enjoy yourself...and take great care!!!!

----------


## Gast

Nana, immer ruhig Blut, Ihr Beiden!
Ich finde, jeder sollte selbst entscheiden mit welchem Sicherheits-Equipment er sich ausrstet. Wie sagt man so schn: Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste...oder savety first und wre nicht man einer von uns schon froh gewesen, htte er einen Ersatz-Mastfuss oder einen simplen Aufholshot dabei gehabt. Heikle Situationen hat sicher jeder schon durchlitten!
Also, warum darf's dann keine Uhr mit Kompass sein. Ist doch ne geniale Erfindung!

----------


## Gast

hey - als aufsteiger fahr nach ruegen da is immer wind  - ich komm grad von da - du musst nicht bis mai warten - wir sind mitte mrz in rosengarten bei ostwind gesurft und hatten dann noch 2 hammertage in wiek (400m stehrevier). das is echt nich schlimm - geh halt nie allein raus. mein kumpel findet wiek viel besser als pepelow! (ich kanns nich sagen - noch nie dagewesen).
An der nordsee hab ich mich als erstes in hirtshals aufs wasser getraut - die gegend oberhalb von lokken bis hirtshals hat potential: d.h.: flach abfallende strnde und nich so groe wellen wie sylt o. hvide sande o. klitti. hab allerdings auer mir keinen einzigen surfer gesehen! 
und nie in skagen aufs wasser!!!
klitti is geil - ich fhl mich aber auch noch nicht so sicher
desshalb ueben auf ruegen!
fr fragen: guscrew@gmx.de

----------


## Gast

Hey...wie heisst denn dein Freund?Htte nicht gedacht,dass hier jemand Pepelow kennt!Im Sommer ist es ganz gut fr Anfnger/zum ben und im Herbst geht`s eigentlich vom Wind her!
Wo wre es denn am besten auf Rgen?War letzten Sommer mal kurz fr `n paar Tage da!Habe aber dort irgendwie nur Surfbretter auf der Strae,anstatt auf dem Wasser fahren sehen ;)!
Na ja diesen Sommer/Herbst glaube ich,werde ich Klitti mit meinen Surfknsten noch nicht erobern/berreichern*g*!
Franzi

----------


## Gast

also bei westwind finde ich zum ben ist wiek (wittower bodden?) genial da is 400 m stehbereich und am bergang zur fahrrinne kurze steile welle zum springen. gegenber in dranske is ne gute surfstation und da is bodden und ostsee nur 100 m auseinander - wir haben da gewohnt. 
bei ostwind ist auer in dranske der sden besser zb. Rosengarten bei garz (supergeil und einsam auer im sommer); Thiessow und Lobbe. Lobbe soll 200m stehbereich haben und is an offener ostsee - super fr brandungseinsteiger - 
zum wohnen nach dranske da bist du schnell in wiek u. an ostsee (westwind) und kannst bei ost auch super direkt vom bett aufs brett! schau mal unter www.kreidefelsen.de nach (da bei sport windsurfen und spots auf ruegen nachschauen) und bei www.ustruegen.de (dranske + wittower bodden).
good luck!
ps suhrendorf is eigentlich auch i.o. aber wenn du nich auf dem campingplatz wohnst zahlst du pro person ca 4 euro!

----------


## Sophia

Hey GUS!

Ganz deiner meinung, bin nmlich von Rgen und kann die Spots die du oben genannt hast auch nur empfehlen.

Klein Zicker (am besten bei Westwind) is auch gut, Stehrevier (Bodden) und ne Surfschule gibts da auch inklusive kleinem CampingPlatz (da sind die Preise bestimmt nicht ganz so gesalzen wie in Suhrendorf).

Ich bin meistens in Stresow (auch am besten bei West,Stehrevier, gut fr Einsteiger), allerdings erntet man da manchma 'n bissl Seegras. 

Ghrener (da wohn ich brigens) Sdstrand is ausserhalb der Tourie-Saison super, bei mehr Wind aber nix mehr fr Einsteiger->Wellen

Neu Mukran soll wohl auch gut sein...no idea..war noch nich da, kann also  darber nich allzu viel erzhlen.

Joah...das wars dann mal von meiner Seite...
             Ciao...~Sophia~

----------


## Gast

Ab jetzt findest Du alles in dem Daily Dose Spotguide unter Travel!
Sehr gut gemacht, von Rip Curl untersttzt.

----------

